# Clydesdale Racing?



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

What are the requirements for Racing in the Clydesdale class? certain Weight? certain Height? does each race differ? Is there some kind of USCA rule of thumb? :madman:


----------



## Froride1 (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know if there are specific USAC rule for Clydesdale class but generally it is weight only. 200-225 pounds and above. In my local races it is 200 pounds. But I have heard other areas use 225 pounds. I haven't heard of height or age being used at all. I'd check with the promoter to see what they use. The only race I have seen more than a handful of Clydes in is the Sea Otter. The races local to me usually have 1(me) to maybe 5 or 6 riders in the Clydesdale class. 

Clydesdale is sort of a weird class because you can have a guy 6'6", 205 and 25 years old racing against (me) 5'10", 225 and 47 years old. Not exactly fair but thats the rules. I have raced both and do better in Clydesdale class, usually at the front locally and front half of the class at the Sea Otter. In my age class I get smoked. I can't compete with guys that are 140 pounds no matter how fit I am. I have to much weight to drag up the hills. I can keep up or beat them on the flats and decents but I'm done on the hills.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok thanks, I'm 220ish and 6' tall, like you the hills are a drag but I catch em all on the Descents. I will contact the promoter and find out what they require, thanks for your reply.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

cocksmith said:


> What are the requirements for Racing in the Clydesdale class? certain Weight? certain Height? does each race differ? Is there some kind of USCA rule of thumb? :madman:


In most cases it is 200 pounds. An example of the WORS rules: _"Clydesdale class is for male racers weighing an absolute minimum of 200 pounds. All Clydesdale competitors must weigh in at race registration. Anyone weighing in at less than 210# must reweigh dressed in just bike shorts, socks and t-shirt."_

Minnesota is the same way - it's a class for men weighing a minimum of 200 pounds.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, 200# and over in my neck of the woods, and we usually race Cat 2 distances. Clydesdale is NOT a recognized distance by USAC as far as I know, but rather an Open Class. Our races have Cat 1-3 riders all in the Clydesdale class.


----------



## dubstings (May 14, 2012)

For mountain bike races, is there usually a 'weigh in'? I hover right around 200 and depending on the day, scale, etc.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm 280, 6'5" and def a Clyde. I do enter 5-6 races a year and I'll only enter the Clyde class if there's no one sandbagging for an easy win because they're 200#. Otherwise, I just enter the 45+ sport category.


----------



## dubstings (May 14, 2012)

I just did a race and saw the other "Clyde's" and they seemed to my eye to be much smaller than me, and I hover around 200. I would never podium in a race in any category I entered, but don't want to be embarrassed if I enter Clyde's and they do a weigh-in and I'm 198...


----------

